# Hot day in Denver



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, it looks like i'm going to be moving. My commute will be shrinking from about 5 miles to maybe 1 mile. That's just fine with me. I'll just have to do more recreational riding. Anyway since I won't be making my standard commute anymore I decided to take a few photos. 

I won't have to wait at this intersection anymore.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Had to stop at the bank*

I had to deposit a couple of checks. The Punisher waited and talked up this cute Gary Fischer. I think he got some digits.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*I won't have to wait for the light at Colorado Blvd*

I can't say that I'll miss crossing Colorado Blvd twice a day.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*Coffee is Good*

A little detour takes me to my favorite coffee shop for an iced coffee. I spend some time talking to the owner about the fun he has pulling his kids in their trailer and run into my brother and a co-worker. Then I head to the bike shop. It's my day off but the bike needs some love before we go any farther.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*The plan*

At the bike shop we devise a plan. We'll take 32nd ave all the way out to Golden, not something most people would do on a mountain bike but who cares. We'll ride past the Coors factory and up Chimney Gulch trail to the top of Lookout Mountain. When we get into Golden we take a break in front of some sort of art center and watch the RTD bus pass us by


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*It hot and dry*

I'm carrying 3 liters of water in my Camelback and a water bottle. The climb up Chimney Gulch provides little shade until you get to the top. There's an excelllent view of the city although it looks kind of hazy today.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

I like your sence of humor. My wife is out of town, so right now your bike is getting more action then I am


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*gourmet meal*

After all that climbing some water and a powerbar really hit the spot. My camera decided it's memory was all filled up so that's the end of the photo's. I filled up on water at the mountain-top nature center and descended down some great trails. As I was making my way back to the road all the folks who had been trapped at work were just getting to the trails. I pointed the Punisher East and we high-tailed it back to Denver.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Great name for a bike.*



thbirks said:


> .......*The Punisher* waited and talked up this cute Gary Fischer..........


Great series.

Now next time remember to bring along extra batteries!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

It was a warm commute yesterday. Nice that the cloud cover came in for the ride home.

Nice pictures. Wish I was out touring the town yesterday instead of working. KJ


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

I am always wondering what careers the car-less are involved in. Care to share?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

FrontRanger said:


> I am always wondering what careers the car-less are involved in. Care to share?


It sounds like the original poster works at a bike shop, but since you replied to my message here you go.

Myself, Im definitely not carless. I have a Civic Hybrid that I use for commuting and a truck for other adventures. My driving commute is from Broomfield to Inverness which is about 33 miles each way. When I commute by bike I drive to DU and then ride in from there. 12.5 miles each way makes it an easy commute.

The jobs are Financial Analyst and for a side business a button maker (Butnz.com). KJ


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> It sounds like the original poster works at a bike shop, but since you replied to my message here you go.
> 
> Myself, Im definitely not carless. I have a Civic Hybrid that I use for commuting and a truck for other adventures. My driving commute is from Broomfield to Inverness which is about 33 miles each way. When I commute by bike I drive to DU and then ride in from there. 12.5 miles each way makes it an easy commute.
> 
> The jobs are Financial Analyst and for a side business a button maker (Butnz.com). KJ


I guess I just hit reply at the bottom.......

My new commute (2days a week) is 1.2 miles so I can't complain. Rest of the time I am a freelance so it requires me driving. I love the concept of no car but right now other things are more important.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

FrontRanger said:


> I guess I just hit reply at the bottom.......
> I am a freelance .....


So what do you do to freelance? Artist, writer, photographer, programmer?


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> So what do you do to freelance? Artist, writer, photographer, programmer?


Photographer. I still do some IT consulting as it just pays so damn well but trying to wean myself completely away from it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FrontRanger said:


> Photographer. I still do some IT consulting as it just pays so damn well but trying to wean myself completely away from it.


Giood luck...I've been trying to get out of IT for the last 12 years. It keeps sucking me in.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

FrontRanger said:


> Photographer. I still do some IT consulting as it just pays so damn well but trying to wean myself completely away from it.


Very cool. I just bought my first real camera (not point and shoot) last month. I got a Nikon D50. Still don't quite know what to do with all the menu's and stuff, but it takes fantastic pictures. I'm taking a class at the end of the month that should help me use a little of the functionality. Can't wait to see what happens after I have a little knowledge.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Giood luck...I've been trying to get out of IT for the last 12 years. It keeps sucking me in.


Tell me about it. I just took on another client.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> Very cool. I just bought my first real camera (not point and shoot) last month. I got a Nikon D50. Still don't quite know what to do with all the menu's and stuff, but it takes fantastic pictures. I'm taking a class at the end of the month that should help me use a little of the functionality. Can't wait to see what happens after I have a little knowledge.


D50 is a nice one. I like the little P&Ss for their simplicity but sometimes you need the slr to get exactly what you want. A class is definitely a good idea. And I hate to break it to you but it is you not the camera that is taking those good shots.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

FrontRanger said:


> D50 is a nice one. I like the little P&Ss for their simplicity but sometimes you need the slr to get exactly what you want. A class is definitely a good idea. And I hate to break it to you but it is you not the camera that is taking those good shots.


It will help when I know what setting to change to get the focal points to change and how to work so I can get the picture the way I want it. For me right now it's like having a car and only knowing how to turn right. Eventually you can get where you want, but it's not the most efficient way of doing it. I'm looking forward to the class. Actually seeing all the great pictures here are inspiring and give me lots of ideas.

Losing the P&S skiing was my motivation for getting a new camera before we went on vacation. It was also a good excuse for upgrading and my wife agreed as long as she could take a picture with it. The D50 was a good choice because she took 5 out of the 600 pictures on vacation. She was happy and therefore so was I. (now using the same logic shouldn't I lose my bike.......Mmmmmmmm.....Upgrade ????)


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

It' still hot today, but it looks like it is going to be a tough push home. Heavy clouds are rolling in and the wind is really gusty.

Oh Well


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> It will help when I know what setting to change to get the focal points to change and how to work so I can get the picture the way I want it. For me right now it's like having a car and only knowing how to turn right. Eventually you can get where you want, but it's not the most efficient way of doing it. I'm looking forward to the class. Actually seeing all the great pictures here are inspiring and give me lots of ideas.
> 
> Losing the P&S skiing was my motivation for getting a new camera before we went on vacation. It was also a good excuse for upgrading and my wife agreed as long as she could take a picture with it. The D50 was a good choice because she took 5 out of the 600 pictures on vacation. She was happy and therefore so was I. (now using the same logic shouldn't I lose my bike.......Mmmmmmmm.....Upgrade ????)


Yup...what FR said...it ain't the camera, but that's a plenty good cam to get some good shots with. To paraphrase Eddy...Q. How do you get such good pictures? A. Take lots.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

KJohnson said:


> It will help when I know what setting to change to get the focal points to change and how to work so I can get the picture the way I want it. For me right now it's like having a car and only knowing how to turn right. Eventually you can get where you want, but it's not the most efficient way of doing it. I'm looking forward to the class. Actually seeing all the great pictures here are inspiring and give me lots of ideas.
> 
> Losing the P&S skiing was my motivation for getting a new camera before we went on vacation. It was also a good excuse for upgrading and my wife agreed as long as she could take a picture with it. The D50 was a good choice because she took 5 out of the 600 pictures on vacation. She was happy and therefore so was I. (now using the same logic shouldn't I lose my bike.......Mmmmmmmm.....Upgrade ????)


Just make sure there is enough standover on the new bike that she can take it for a spin. Where are you taking the class? Photo.net is a great resource for stuff in general. Head on over there for some more inspiration.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

FrontRanger said:


> Just make sure there is enough standover on the new bike that she can take it for a spin. Where are you taking the class? Photo.net is a great resource for stuff in general. Head on over there for some more inspiration.


The class is being put on by Wolf Camera. It's supposed to be put on by a Nikon rep and go through all the menu's and settings. At least then I should have a good idea of what I'm playing with when I change the settings. It's only a 3 hour class, but my brain will probably be full at the end. Just like any class, if you pick up one or two things that can be used then it was a success. It wasn't expensive. $50 and you got a $25 gift certificate in return. 

Once I get the camera figured out better, then the next challenge is to figure out how to post pictures on RBR. I know it's probably not hard, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I haven't taken any bike pictures yet, so I'm not in a hurry there.


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*car-less?*



FrontRanger said:


> I am always wondering what careers the car-less are involved in. Care to share?


I think this came up in another thread I started. Anyway I'm working as a bike mechanic. I used to do carpentry which pretty much required a truck. I sold the truck when I moved to Denver about 1.5 years ago. Anyway I like not owning a car although I have to admit that I've carpooled to do some mountain-biking and skiing


----------



## thbirks (Aug 6, 2002)

*the name*

When I was building the bike a friend got creative with an Oury grips sticker and a utility blade and made me a headbadge. It reminds me of the Punisher comic and the bike does tend to punish me. 

It wasn't the battery this time. I ran out of memory. Maybe I shouldn't shoot everything with the largest image size.


----------

